# what kind of games can i play with my rat



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

what kind of games can i play with my rat....if there are any.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

My girls love hand wrestling. You just start to 'play fight' with them and they'll start playing with your fingers as though you're another rat.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> My girls love hand wrestling. You just start to 'play fight' with them and they'll start playing with your fingers as though you're another rat.


Our little one loves to do that. She'll wrestle for a couple of minutes, then roll over on her back and start licking our fingers. :lol:

Both our rats like to play "tug of war" with a paper towel, too. I'll flit it around the bars in their general area, then they'll grab for it until they catch it and we'll pull (gently, of course ) back and forth. Be sure to let them win every so often, so they don't get bored.


----------



## codcommando (Feb 7, 2007)

My girls enjoy hand chasing and wrestling. Shade also enjoys being tossed up a little bit on to my pillows and rolling around my lacrosse ball.


----------



## cyrescaer (Mar 4, 2007)

this might be a of a little help:

http://pages.interlog.com/~audiotre/games.html


----------



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks cyrescaer, that website is really helpful!


----------



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

I just found another game. when i first got my rat, my dog (a caviler king charles spaniel) was VERY interested in the new little creature. so i've been kinda letting him sniff ratty a little(don't worry--ive been really cautious). so just a day or two ago, ive let rex (my rat) run around on the floor and my dog came in. i watched very closely as my dog came over i started sniffing rex. i kept my eye on them to make sure the dog wasnt gonna try anthing, but rex sure was interested in this new great big "rat" so he started sniffing him back. the dog started loosing his nerve and backed up but rex kept sniffing. it's really funny to watch and rex seems to think its real fun--idk about the dog tho...lolol


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

my cat did the same thing when i had hamsters a while back. it seemed like the bigger animal wasn't the feline, but the little fuzzy rodent haha.


----------



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

yea--plus my dog is the biggest scaredy cat in the world. he growls at plastic bags if they make too much noise. im not worried about my rat tho cuz doggy wouldnt hurt a fly--still its good to keep an eye on him.


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

The new thing to do around here is play in a clothes basket loaded with shredded newspaper... they love this stuff. They love to bound around in it and tunnel through the middle of the paper. Lucy has just begin to enjoy jumping off my hand into the paper too... she 'bruxes' everytime and runs back for more.

CodCommando, good to see another fisherman on the forums!


----------



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

dreadhead: that does sound like fun! i'll definitely have to try it!


----------

